# North Slope, Sheep Creek Loop?



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone have info on access up Birch Creek? Access to Spirit Lake? Going up in a couple weeks. Thanks.


----------



## Latigo_allen (Apr 14, 2011)

They havent even opened up the red cloud loop which is about 1500 ft lower, still alot of snow up there. But with temps as high as they where today it could be


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, Spirit is at 10,000 ft. May not get to it for awhile. Hope the lower road is clear.


----------

